# Mountain Dew Doritos Cupcakes Recipe...



## kleenex (Jun 27, 2014)

Make Your Own Mountain Dew Doritos Cupcakes With This Handy Video


----------



## Janet H (Jun 27, 2014)

I am speechless...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vcZQcpica0&list=UUjwmbv6NE4mOh8Z8VhPUx1Q


----------



## bakechef (Jun 27, 2014)

This is kind of a play on the popular snacks of gamers.  Mountain Dew is pretty popular for the caffeine and sugar that it provides for long gaming sessions, and Doritos are just a really popular junk food overall. Gaming snacks are all about the junk food.

I'd try them, I doubt that I'd make them, but I'd try them.


----------



## mmyap (Jun 27, 2014)

Well, I've watched some really strange combo's win on cupcake wars so why not.


----------



## Oldvine (Jun 27, 2014)

Oddly Mountain Dew works in other recipes too.  I use it in apple dumplings and waffles.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 28, 2014)

Oddly enough, Mountain Dew was originally intended to be a mixer with whiskey.

I don't drink coffee, but I do have a diet Dew in the AM. . .also, it pairs well with a slew of other adult booze. As for the doritos, I'm still wrapping my head around Cool ranch tacos, the cupcakes will have to wait.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 28, 2014)

Diet Mountain Dew has always been my daytime beverage of choice.  Had no idea that it had so many other uses!


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 28, 2014)

Reminds me of Hook's cake with green frosting  in "Peter Pan"


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 28, 2014)

TATTRAT said:


> Oddly enough, Mountain Dew was originally intended to be a mixer with whiskey.
> 
> I don't drink coffee, but I do have a diet Dew in the AM. . .also, it pairs well with a slew of other adult booze. As for the doritos, I'm still wrapping my head around Cool ranch tacos, the cupcakes will have to wait.


When I first heard of it I thought it WAS whiskey - the illicit still variety!


----------

